# Raising a Boer



## GoatGirly07 (Aug 30, 2017)

Im interested in showing a Boer goat. What is this whole process, what are tips on building muscle, feeding tips, etc...
Thanks!


----------



## keener5 (Aug 15, 2017)

My kids show boer goats, if they are in a good pasture with plenty of browse boers dont seem to have a problem building muscle and "filling out". I rotate mine on pastures that are grown up with rose bushes and saplings and they do great, i feed them alfalfa pellets every other day or so just to get them in the barn so I can check on them. What specifically are you wanting to know about, I'm no expert but I'll tell you what I have experienced and try to help you best I can.


----------



## GoatGirly07 (Aug 30, 2017)

That pretty much explained most of it, thanks! We were told that they needed grain every day to put weight on them. Do you just give them alfalfa pellets?


----------



## keener5 (Aug 15, 2017)

I never feed grain to mine, i just think it can have to many negative effects. I give the alfalfa pellets, mix them with black oil sunflower seeds, free choice loose minerals, and fresh water, winter time i feed free choice clean grass hay with alfalfa every other day or so. Apples for a treat every now and then, that's about it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All mine get grain on a daily basis for 8 or 9 months plus alfalfa & loose minerals.
As for building muscle, they either have it in their genetics or they don't. Some breeders have rigorous exercise program.


----------

